
(Russia) FSB approved the procedure for obtaining the encryption keys - out_of_protocol
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fgeektimes.ru%2Fpost%2F279434%2F&edit-text=
======
out_of_protocol
It's official, govt site (russian):
[http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Document/View/00012016081200...](http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Document/View/0001201608120037)

